# Féminins rigolos



## loustic (20 Juillet 2005)

Sur un autre fil vous pouvez lire des bizarreries du genre : *un autre, une autresse* 

Féminiser les mots est parfois amusant.

On a déjà eu droit à : Monsieur le Député, Madame la Députée (pourquoi pas la Députe ?)

Et aussi : le concierge, la concierge !!!

   

Et vous ? Des féminins à faire connaître ?


----------



## supermoquette (20 Juillet 2005)

le premier qui m'appelle supermoquet je le fesse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Juillet 2005)

Ce qui m'a toujours étonné c'est que le féminin de UN ovaire soit UNE c.......


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui m'appelle supermoquet je le fesse


Un Supermoquette, le seul l'unique le vrai.

Un Supèremoquette

Une Sumèremoquette


----------



## mikoo (20 Juillet 2005)

Un voyage à Paris
Une virée chez Paris


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

moi je suis tombé sur "une auteure" dans le journal ya pas longtemps...
coquille ou reforme, je sais pas, mais je trouve ça moche ce "e" en trop.


----------



## joeldu18cher (20 Juillet 2005)

professeur>professeure  (et pas pro fesseuse!)


----------



## macmarco (20 Juillet 2005)

joeldu18cher a dit:
			
		

> professeur>professeure  (et pas pro fesseuse!)




Pro-fesseuse, c'est autre chose...


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2005)

Batteur=>Batteuse (moisseneuse :casse: )


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Batteur=>Batteuse (moisseneuse :casse: )


 toi tu sors!!


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2005)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> toi tu sors!!


 
T'appelles la videuse   (=Videur avec des couettes :casse: )


----------



## SuperCarotte (20 Juillet 2005)

un crétin > une blonde
supertapis > supermoquette


----------



## le_magi61 (20 Juillet 2005)

Portier <=> Portiere :rateau:


----------



## loustic (20 Juillet 2005)

le_magi61 a dit:
			
		

> Batteur=>Batteuse (moisseneuse :casse: )


Une moissonneuse - batteuse  =>  Un moissonneur boîteux


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Juillet 2005)

En tout cas, *là*, y'a pas de mots masculins en retour...


----------



## Stargazer (20 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui m'appelle supermoquet je le fesse



Supermoqueeeet ....


----------



## jahrom (20 Juillet 2005)

ça me rappelle une scène du film "chute libre"

Avec le taré qui demande à la flic pourquoi on dit inspecteur et pas inspec - TRICE ...

j'adore cette scène :love:


----------



## mikoo (20 Juillet 2005)

Stargazer a dit:
			
		

> Supermoqueeeet ....



Attention tu risque de te faire flamber la perruque!  :modo:


----------



## loustic (21 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Un Supèremoquette
> 
> Une Sumèremoquette


Excuse, il fallait lire Sumèrepoquette, mais tout le monde avait rectifié.
 
 
Pour Aricosec : le féminin de snob est snobinénette.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

Le féminin de "directeur" est "la femme du directeur".

_Pierre Desproges_​  ​


----------



## supermoquette (27 Juillet 2005)

ginet -> ginette


----------



## jpmiss (27 Juillet 2005)

Pompier ->....  euh non rien...


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ginet -> ginette


Gilet -> Gilette (pour les raseuses...)


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2005)

et un maçon sa donne maçonnette come maisonette ?


----------



## N°6 (27 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> et un maçon sa donne maçonnette come maisonette ?



Non... un maçon a une massette


----------



## loustic (27 Juillet 2005)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pompier ->....  euh non rien...


Pompier -> Ponoeil


Et dans la mare ce matin, nageaient

un canard   et   une canasse.



Attention contrairement à ce qu'on pourrait croire

canasse n'est pas le féminin de canasson !


----------



## loudjena (27 Juillet 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Non... un maçon a une massette



Comme un masseur, une massette ?


----------



## loudjena (27 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> non c'est un masseur -> une monfrère



Je veux bien un massage par un masseur mais par une monfrère je doute  :mouais:


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

un tapis, une tapette

un tipee, une tente


----------



## z-moon (27 Juillet 2005)

un museau, une muse (ou une musette)

un tr'uffion, une truffe

un tonc, une tronche


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2005)

Godard   ->   Godasse


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

loudjena a dit:
			
		

> Comme un masseur, une massette ?



Non! Monfrère <--------> Masseuse


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un diable -> une marilyn manson  oups j'm'a gourré


Un diable   ->   une lorna   ou   une lorgnette


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

Un ventripotant <-----> une ventretripoteuse


----------



## le_magi61 (28 Juillet 2005)

un ingénieur, une ingénieuse 
Un Génie, Une geigneuse :casse:


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Juillet 2005)

un mac => une maquette

un thé => une tête


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2005)

Un quai   ->   une quaiquette


----------



## p4bl0 (28 Juillet 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Un quai   ->   une quaiquette


 ou une quête


----------



## juju palavas (28 Juillet 2005)

un salaud une salopette


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2005)

un forum -> une forumeuse?


----------



## juju palavas (28 Juillet 2005)

mac mini mac minette


----------



## loustic (28 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un forum -> une forumeuse?


un forum -> une forte femme


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

Un bon ----> Une bonne
un gouniot -----> une gouniotte
un pet ----> une petasse
 :rose:  :rose:


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

un complot....une compelotte


----------



## Malow (28 Juillet 2005)

un cercle = une dinde


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

Malow a dit:
			
		

> un cercle = une dinde



? 
...encore une vache.... "pi"


----------



## Xman (28 Juillet 2005)

un patée ---- une défaite


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

un mâle ---> une malette


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Un choux ----> une choupette... ou une chopine....


----------



## iNano (28 Juillet 2005)

Un congé -----> une courgette


----------



## ficelle (28 Juillet 2005)

un ibook ---> une ichèvre


----------



## toys (29 Juillet 2005)

impaire    une  maire


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

un levier une levrette


----------



## joeldu18cher (29 Juillet 2005)

pompier >pompette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juillet 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> un levier une levrette



Un vié / une pachole


----------



## elKBron (29 Juillet 2005)

un bob <=> une éponge


----------



## elKBron (29 Juillet 2005)

un salaire <=> une sale gueule


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Juillet 2005)

Un rein <-> une reine   (les filles si tu m'entends... :love: )


----------



## iNano (29 Juillet 2005)

Un poux ----> une pouf


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

un frigo   ->   une frigide


----------



## juju palavas (29 Juillet 2005)

un chômeur, une chômeuse (c'est la même chose)


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Juillet 2005)

un oreiller => une oreillette


p.s.: j'ai trouver pas mal "un cercle => une dinde"


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2005)

truk2oof a dit:
			
		

> p.s.: j'ai trouver pas mal "un cercle => une dinde"





tu voudrais en faire partie cher dindon ?


----------



## p4bl0 (29 Juillet 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> tu voudrais en faire partie cher dindon ?


 pas spécialement... mais si ça peut faire plaisir à quelqu'un : pourquoi pas...


----------



## ficelle (29 Juillet 2005)

un ficelle --> une fistule  :hosto:


----------



## loustic (29 Juillet 2005)

un homme seul  ->  une ficelle


----------



## Xman (29 Juillet 2005)

un intello ----> une blonde


----------



## Xman (29 Juillet 2005)

un camembert ----> une quonappelleberthe


----------



## Xman (30 Juillet 2005)

Un dernier....

Patrick Juvet -------> Patrick Juvet *



*"où sont les femmes ?"


----------



## loustic (30 Juillet 2005)

un chiot   ->   une ch...


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2005)

Un hibou  ->  une hiboue

(aricosec va certainement apprécier...)


----------



## madlen (9 Août 2005)

un gateau > une tarte...

>>>


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2005)

une conne > un con


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Août 2005)

Un laid -> une truie...


----------



## r e m y (9 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un forum -> une forumeuse?


 
quelqu'un -> quelle conne!

un Bush -> une Busherie


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2005)

un salon => une cuisine





(pas taper)


----------



## theozdevil (9 Août 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> le premier qui m'appelle supermoquet je le fesse



Supermoquet...

Ho oui va y fesse moi je veux
:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2005)

un sonny -> une tatav


----------



## loustic (9 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> et au pluriel ça marche aussi ?
> genre : un gosse -> des soucis
> une femme -> des emmerdes
> ...


OUI ça marche !

Une femme et un gosse  ->  Des soucis et des emmerdes

  

Pour suivre ce fil, dans le genre "animal" :

un brochet  ->  une brochette


----------



## Virpeen (9 Août 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un barbecue -> une moustachebite


Heu, plutôt un moustachefesse...


----------



## elKBron (9 Août 2005)

un galet -> une galette
un pc beau -> une apple a l aide (ouais, bon... a moitie vrai)  
un macintosh -> une put... dans la beuuuu


----------



## J-L (9 Août 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> quelqu'un -> quelle conne!
> 
> un Bush -> une Busherie



Un Bush -> Une Tatcher


----------



## loustic (11 Août 2005)

Un ingrat  ->  Une grosse naine


----------



## z-moon (4 Octobre 2005)

_*mouarf! je l'ai bien déterré ce fil là!*_   

...

Aller, hop!

*le Bac ... la BAC*

_*voi-laaa, je rebouche le trou, et je tasse bien*_


----------



## loustic (4 Octobre 2005)

Oublier est terrible...

Le beaujolais  ->  La mocholaise


----------



## Nobody (4 Octobre 2005)

un concierge => une stupide bougie


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> j le beaujolais nouveau -> la vieille gerbe


un beaujolais  ->  une belle oléolé

un beaujolais  ->  une côte du rhône


----------



## duracel (5 Octobre 2005)

Parabellum ---> Para-Moche-femme.


----------



## loustic (5 Octobre 2005)

Un modérateur  ->  Une modératisseuse


----------



## Aragorn (5 Octobre 2005)

un imposteur -> une naine factrice

:king:


----------



## jahrom (5 Octobre 2005)

un gros engin - une grosse angine


----------



## Philippe (5 Octobre 2005)

Je découvre ce sujet aujourd'hui seulement.



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> Féminiser les mots est parfois amusant.


Effectivement. Et en Belgique aussi les hommes (et les femmes) politiques *aiment* s'amuser   !



			
				loustic a dit:
			
		

> On a déjà eu droit à : Monsieur le Député, Madame la Députée (pourquoi pas la Députe ?)
> Et aussi : le concierge, la concierge !!!
> 
> Et vous ? Des féminins à faire connaître ?



Hé oui ! En Belgique la féminisation des noms de métier, fonction, titre ou grade a depuis 1993 pleine valeur légale. La chose a même fait l'objet d'une publication officielle et d'une large campagne d'information :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau: !

Petit florilège :

Un Une

agent de police agente de police
artisan artisane
brasseur brasseuse
camionneur camionneuse
carrossier carrossière
cheminot cheminote
cireur cireuse
commandant commandante
confiseur confiseuse
consul consule
coureur coureuse
coursier coursière
cuistot cuistote
déménageur déménageuse
dépanneur dépanneuse
facteur factrice
footballeur footballeuse
fossoyeur fossoyeuse
garde-forestier garde-forestière
homme à tout faire femme à tout faire
homme-grenouille femme-grenouille
imprimeur imprimeuse
jongleur jongleuse
lieutenant lieutenante
maréchal-ferrant maréchale-ferrante
matelot matelote
metteur en scène metteuse en scène
mineur mineuse
mixeur mixeuse
perforateur perforatrice
plombier-zingueur plombière-zingueuse
pompier pompière
préfet préfète
rôtisseur rôtisseuse
sapeur sapeuse
sauveteur sauveteuse
soldat soldate
substitut substitute
tanneur tanneuse
trappeur trappeuse

Malgré leur caractère... parfois saugrenu (une femme-grenouille, une agente de police, une perforatrice, une tanneuse, une plombière-zingueuse, une pompière...) tous ces exemples sont rigoureusement authentiques et tirés d'une brochure officielle du Conseil supérieur de la langue française      !!!
Sans autre commentaire...
Bonne soirée,
Ph.


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2005)

Merci Philippe. Comme quoi les Belges sont en avance sur nous.

Heureusement, pas de distinction entre les Belges et les Belges ! (on aurait pu avoir droit aux Belgesses ou Belgeuses ou Belgeasses ou Belgisses ou Belgentes ou Belmochetés ou...)

 

?  ->  Cette matine à la momente de la baine j'ouvre la robinette.

Riente ! ! !   

La tuyaute est bouchée !

Faire venir une plombière de Pologne est une pro-blême.

Et puis la cafette ?

On se contentera d'une boutesse de paine et d'une verreuse de jussée de fruitasse !


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

Assis devant la télé => Debout dans la cuisine


----------



## supermoquette (6 Octobre 2005)

bite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

Le condor => La chambre à coucher


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bite.



bit :rateau:


----------



## loustic (6 Octobre 2005)

Pour SM et P77

Le mythe dans le Bottin  ->  La mite dans la botte hein  -> La b...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Pour SM et P77
> 
> Le mythe dans le Bottin  ->  La mite dans la botte hein  -> La b...



répètes très vite après moi : "six fûts, six caisses, la main entre les fûts, le doigt entre les caisses"  :mouais:    mais   quand même


----------



## clampin (7 Octobre 2005)

Clampin - clampinette...  bon ok je sors....


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> Clampin - clampinette...  bon ok je sors....


Ouf ! Un peu plus...
On sait ce que donneraient les terminaisons en pin ! ! !
 

?  ->  Après avoir bu une verreuse de jussée de fruitasse (voir plus haut),

je suis allé faire une achatte : une pistolette pour peindre la plafonde.

Mais en grimpant sur la borde de la tabourée j'ai failli me casser la brasse.

Rien dans la ciboulotte pourrait dire la SM (SumoPerquette)


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Octobre 2005)

clampin a dit:
			
		

> bon ok je sors....




Oui, ce serait mieux...


----------



## loustic (7 Octobre 2005)

Picouto a dit:
			
		

> un Chopin => une chopine
> y a rien de mal


Les exceptions confirment la règle.


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Octobre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Les exceptions confirment la règle.



La preuve, on ne dit pas "un exception, une exceptionne" !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La preuve, on ne dit pas "un exception, une exceptionne" !



robertav: sors de ce corps


----------



## TheraBylerm (7 Octobre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> La preuve, on ne dit pas "un exception, une exceptionne" !



Non, non... un exespion -> une espionne...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2005)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> robertav: sors de ce corps




un lemmy = une touffe*    









* cheveux , comme on voit sur son avatar


----------



## Nobody (7 Octobre 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> un lemmy = une touffe*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oui, tu fais bien de préciser... On ne sait jamais...


----------

